# Suggestions on golf clubs for beginner!



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

So I have 33 holes of golf under my belt..I am in the market for some new clubs..Need ideas on which to buy . I dont want to get the cheesy beginner sets and i dont want to spend and arm and a leg on a pro set either.
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 1, 2009)

My advice is to buy a good set of 2nd hand clubs. I bought my clubs on ebay and only 2 of the clubs had actually been hit a couple of times on the driving range. I bought the Ping I3's on when they first came out and paid about half of what they were selling for retail. First go and get measured to make sure that if you do buy something that they are right for you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> So I have 33 holes of golf under my belt..I am in the market for some new clubs..Need ideas on which to buy . I dont want to get the cheesy beginner sets and i dont want to spend and arm and a leg on a pro set either.
> PLEASE HELP!



i'd get something that has a cavity back, which will be more forgiving.  take a look at this link from golfsmith, they have some good deals on iron sets, although i can't tell you about any of the one's they are selling, since i have never hit them.  this should at least give you something to start with.  whatever you decide to go with, make sure you get to take them to the range to demo them, before you buy them.  i know some stores give you a 30 day policy, where you can return them, but for store credit.

http://www.golfsmith.com/ol/browse....le&PHPSESSID=9d62aadc9fbc74d8c20b038a0175633b


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!! I guess basically what i want to know is wich ones are for the better golfers and which ones are more forgiving for people like me?

I have a buddy that could sell me a set of Titleists..but everything i read on reviews for this brand are for the better more advanced golfer..so i just dont really know anything about golf.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 1, 2009)

Go to Edwin Watts, Golfsmith or independent golf shop.  They will all have used sets for sell.  Cavity backs or a set with hybrids 5 thru 3 if you are beginning.

Go with a regular shaft and learn to swing with a tempo verses as hard as you can.

Best money you can spend other than for a few lessons ( don't anybody laugh) are a medicus 5 iron, Driver and a good TPM model putter on the heavy side.

The medicus really works and you can learn a swing with good tempo in your back yard.  It want take the place of practice on the range but it will help you learn take away, tempo and plane.

Also there are a blue gazillion putters and putting strokes, buy a simple putter and learn a putting stroke that works for you. 

And always remember its not how far you drive but where you arrive.

And finally change your mind while you still can, it is a sickness.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> Go to Edwin Watts, Golfsmith or independent golf shop.  They will all have used sets for sell.  Cavity backs or a set with hybrids 5 thru 3 if you are beginning.
> 
> Go with a regular shaft and learn to swing with a tempo verses as hard as you can.
> 
> ...




Thanks! and u are right..it is a sickness..thats all i have been thinking about and i cant sleep!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

i'd stay away from the titleist clubs.  they are typically a smaller head, thus a smaller sweet spot.  i would look at regular head models, as well as some that are oversized.  i would say that oversize are good for beginners, but you will probably want a smaller head, as you play more often and become a better player.  ping, taylor made and calloway all make good clubs for someone starting out.  as you become a better ball striker, you might want to look at something different.  i also agree with getting a regular shaft.  your swing speed probably isn't what it needs to be for stiff shafts.  i would stay away from graphite shafts too.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'd stay away from the titleist clubs.  they are typically a smaller head, thus a smaller sweet spot.  i would look at regular head models, as well as some that are oversized.  i would say that oversize are good for beginners, but you will probably want a smaller head, as you play more often and become a better player.  ping, taylor made and calloway all make good clubs for someone starting out.  as you become a better ball striker, you might want to look at something different.  i also agree with getting a regular shaft.  your swing speed probably isn't what it needs to be for stiff shafts.  i would stay away from graphite shafts too.




right on!! 
thanks bud..thats the kind of stuff i need to know!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> right on!!
> thanks bud..thats the kind of stuff i need to know!



here is a link to some pre-owned clubs in the $250-300 range.  i don't know how much you are looking to spend.  a couple of other things, get a used driver with a higher loft 10.5 or more.  you can get great deals on used drivers.  a driver costing $500 new last year, can be gotten for under $300 this year (new).  also, stay away from using pro v1's or similar type balls.  if you aren't hitting the ball well, it will be compounded by using one of these balls.  these balls are high spin, so if you cut across the ball (such as a slice swing), it will create even more side spin and send your ball further to the right.  i would stick with a harder ball starting out and as you reel your swing in and need a ball to check for you, or want a feel ball, then you should move over to one of the higher priced balls.  

http://www.golfsmith.com/po/browse/...Pre+Owned-_-Iron+Sets&N=924258+4294965587+107


----------



## rockdawg (Jul 1, 2009)

Get some LESSONS!!

It is easier to learn it right the first time than to try and un-learn bad habits and then learn it right. Call a few local golf courses and talk with the PGA Pro about lesson plans. It will be well worth the money and your time.

Also check the pawn shops for a good quality set they might have. Not the junk clubs they keep in the corner. I picked up a complete set of like new Ping Eye 2's and a nice stand bag, Ping putter, a pocket of balls and a old crusty glove for a $125. 

Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

rockdawg said:


> Get some LESSONS!!
> 
> It is easier to learn it right the first time than to try and un-learn bad habits and then learn it right. Call a few local golf courses and talk with the PGA Pro about lesson plans. It will be well worth the money and your time.
> 
> ...



i agree about the lessons.  getting started out with the right swing, balance, tempo etc., will be a huge help as you go to the range.  if not, you will simply keep replicating the poor swings and that will become habit.

and i also agree about getting a good set of clubs.  there are tons of great sets out there for a reasonable price.  you can tell a big difference in a good set and a starter set.  

those ping eye 2's are a great set.  i have the isi's and have had them since they came out, probably close to 12 or 13 years.

one other thing to think about when getting clubs is how it fits your eye.  don't buy a set without making some swings with it.  calloway makes some great clubs, but they don't fit my eye.  i like a slimmer profile, more like a blade, for my clubs.  the fatter clubs don't bother most, but i have an issue with them for some reason.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree about the lessons.  getting started out with the right swing, balance, tempo etc., will be a huge help as you go to the range.  if not, you will simply keep replicating the poor swings and that will become habit.
> 
> and i also agree about getting a good set of clubs.  there are tons of great sets out there for a reasonable price.  you can tell a big difference in a good set and a starter set.
> 
> ...




would those ping i2s be a good club for me though??


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> would those ping i2s be a good club for me though??



i think the ping eye 2's are some of the best ever.  they are great clubs, pretty forgiving and have a cavity back.   that being said, it might be a little difficult finding a set in real good condition, as they stopped making them before i got my isi's, back in the mid 90's.  you can occasionally find a set, where they have gone back and refinished the face on them, so the grooves are in like new condition.

the ping eye 2's have a slightly smaller face then the isi's and certainly smaller then all of the OS clubs.  but that being said, they are a great set.  i don't know if i would go out only looking for the i2's, but if you came across a set, i'd hit them and see what you think.

i imagine there have been a lot of advancement in club face technology, weighted soles, increased sweet spot etc., since the i2's were made, so i would look at a bunch of different clubs and not just focus on a few.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> THANKS GUYS!! I guess basically what i want to know is wich ones are for the better golfers and which ones are more forgiving for people like me?
> 
> I have a buddy that could sell me a set of Titleists..but everything i read on reviews for this brand are for the better more advanced golfer..so i just dont really know anything about golf.



the main difference is whether or not you buy cavity backs or blades (forged.)  Blades are for better golfers.  They are not very forgiving but you can really shape shots with them once you are past that "I just hope I make good contact" phase.  Therefore, there are some sets of Titleist that would be perfectly fine for beginners.  If it were me, though, I wouldnt spend all of that money on Titleist clubs until I knew it was something I would stick with.  and yes, Titleist's do tend to have smaller heads, you may want to go oversized.

as far as shaft, depends on how fast you swing.  if your swing speed is up around 100 mph, you'd be fine with stiff shafts.

I also recommend used clubs and if I had to choose one manufacturer, it'd probably be ping.

Go to one of the PGA Superstores to try some stuff out.   They have lots of used sets, good prices, and they have a video driving range where you can demo the clubs before you buy them.  You will also get to see your clubhead speed and the spin of the ball off the face, which will tell you why you are slicing or hooking, if you need a higher lofted driver, etc.  Take a few lessons right off the bat to get some good fundamentals and limit your bad habits which will haunt you the rest of your life if they become too ingrained.  welcome to the poor house...


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the main difference is whether or not you buy cavity backs or blades (forged.)  Blades are for better golfers.  They are not very forgiving but you can really shape shots with them once you are past that "I just hope I make good contact" phase.  Therefore, there are some sets of Titleist that would be perfectly fine for beginners.  If it were me, though, I wouldnt spend all of that money on Titleist clubs until I knew it was something I would stick with.  and yes, Titleist's do tend to have smaller heads, you may want to go oversized.
> 
> as far as shaft, depends on how fast you swing.  if your swing speed is up around 100 mph, you'd be fine with stiff shafts.
> 
> ...




thanks again fellers!

And i know what ur saying about not dropping alot of coin on a set of clubs since i havent been playing long and dont know if i will like it..but thats part of my delima too..I have been twice and i am addicted!! Thats all i have been thinking about! and since the 1st time i went it was like night and day how much better i have got..just playing one more time!! I mean it was only 9 holes and i shot a 59 on a par 33..i know thats bad but for a guy like me i was stoked!
The first time i went i was doing good just to find my ball!LOL

So right now i think im already in it for the long haul..so that is whats making me think i should go ahead and buy some good ones..i just dont know what to do!LOL


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2009)

well, like I said, you need to come down to one of the PGA Superstores.  There are only 9 of them, 3 in Atlanta, 2 in Texas, 2 in Arizona, and 2 in SC.  The closest one to you is in Kennesaw.  You will love this place...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 1, 2009)

Like has been said if you are serious about learning go ahead and take lessons so you dont have to undo bad habits. The pro you choose can advise you on the clubs thats best for you but beware some will just try to sell you clubs they carry in their clubhouse so check around. Of as much importance or more as the clubhead is the flex in the shaft. Buy the Little Red book by Harvey Penick and read it twice. Good Luck.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> thanks again fellers!
> 
> And i know what ur saying about not dropping alot of coin on a set of clubs since i havent been playing long and dont know if i will like it..but thats part of my delima too..I have been twice and i am addicted!! Thats all i have been thinking about! and since the 1st time i went it was like night and day how much better i have got..just playing one more time!! I mean it was only 9 holes and i shot a 59 on a par 33..i know thats bad but for a guy like me i was stoked!
> The first time i went i was doing good just to find my ball!LOL
> ...



you will be amazed at how much better you play with better clubs.  shots slightly off center will stay more true and you will be more likely to be hitting a larger portion of the sweet spot.  again, you don't have to break the bank to get a good set of irons.  if you go the used route, you can get some great deals for sure and i agree with what doc said, the pga superstore is a great place to look.  you will certainly be overwhelmed, but they have a ton of product and can tell you which irons might fit you best.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2009)

After the beer cart comes around a few times, it doesn't really matter what clubs you have.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2009)

They can fit you with some very reasonable knock offs at West Ga Golf in Tallapoosa, Ga. I know some guys who have got these clubs and are very happy. You can choose the grips and get whatever you like. They also have some pre owned cubs as well. Don't know if this is convienient to you are not.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jul 1, 2009)

golfsmith has some good deals on used clubs and new, just picked up a nice set of ping irons for $100


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

riprap said:


> They can fit you with some very reasonable knock offs at West Ga Golf in Tallapoosa, Ga. I know some guys who have got these clubs and are very happy. You can choose the grips and get whatever you like. They also have some pre owned cubs as well. Don't know if this is convienient to you are not.



i'm not saying they aren't good clubs, but i would stay away from knock offs.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 1, 2009)

You've gotten a lot of good info here. Getting used clubs with a larger forgiving face is the right path to take at this point. In a year or two you can get most of your money back (since the original purchaser took the biggest hit) and move on to a different set. By then you will have developed your own swing and can have your swing analyzed to help you select the right clubs.

The Srixon "soft feel" are great golfballs at about $20 / dozen.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 1, 2009)

Getting fitted first can save a lot of heartache and struggles.
Then, buy what you like or find on sale that fit you and your swing.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not saying they aren't good clubs, but i would stay away from knock offs.



Why not if they are good?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

riprap said:


> Why not if they are good?



knock offs aren't going to be as good as a set from a known company and you are probably going to be paying a similar amount for a new set of knock offs, as you would a great set of used clubs.  i've hit a bunch of different knock off clubs over the years and never have i found any that were comparable to a set of known irons.   they often look great and almost identical to a known brand (i had the ping eye 2 knock offs), but they don't play the same.  weight is different, sweet spot is smaller etc.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 1, 2009)

Once you get your clubs play with em on the driving range and get a good feel for how far you hit each club on full swing and 3/4 swing. Then you want to play each hole thinking about setting up your next shot instead of just driving the ball as far as you can.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not saying they aren't good clubs, but i would stay away from knock offs.



West GA Golf's clubs are very good clubs and have some good credibility behind them. I know many people that play them and are more than happy with them.

I personally use a set of Acuity from Dick's. They fit me well and I hit them well. You can get a great deal on a set if you stay on their sales.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> West GA Golf's clubs are very good clubs and have some good credibility behind them. I know many people that play them and are more than happy with them.
> 
> I personally use a set of Acuity from Dick's. They fit me well and I hit them well. You can get a great deal on a set if you stay on their sales.



i don't doubt that people are happy with them.  but i imagine for the amount you would spend on a set of new knock off clubs, you can get a considerably better set for about the same price, or slightly more.  the more you play and the better you get, the more you will be able to notice a difference.  it's like buying a bow with all the components on it.  it's great at first, then you realize that it's not exactly what you are looking for and end up spending more money on getting it right.  knock off clubs do not have much in terms of resale, so you will more then likely be burning that money, if and when, you decide to take a step up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

i just checked their website and if it's the bridges golf clubs, then yes, i have hit them and no, they don't compare to any of the major golf clubs out there.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jul 2, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't doubt that people are happy with them.  but i imagine for the amount you would spend on a set of new knock off clubs, you can get a considerably better set for about the same price, or slightly more.  the more you play and the better you get, the more you will be able to notice a difference.  it's like buying a bow with all the components on it.  it's great at first, then you realize that it's not exactly what you are looking for and end up spending more money on getting it right.  knock off clubs do not have much in terms of resale, so you will more then likely be burning that money, if and when, you decide to take a step up.



100% agreed


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 2, 2009)

wow thanks alot guys! you have helped me a ton!

Looks like im going to Dick's today..I have my eye on the Walter Hagens SB7..do ya'll know anything about them??
Its not set in stone so ya'll tell me quick if there are better ones at Dick's that i might want to check out!

Thanks Again!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> wow thanks alot guys! you have helped me a ton!
> 
> Looks like im going to Dick's today..I have my eye on the Walter Hagens SB7..do ya'll know anything about them??
> Its not set in stone so ya'll tell me quick if there are better ones at Dick's that i might want to check out!
> ...




i've never hit the hagens, but i would look at all sets that are within your price range.  i know when i was looking to get a set, i had my eye on some titleist clubs.  i went to edwin watts and they let me take a few clubs with me from a couple different sets, which were the titleist, ping, cleveland and taylor made.  after hitting all the clubs, i actually liked the titleist least.  point being, don't get to fixated on thinking you are going to settle on a particular set, because you might not like them at all.

what is your price range?  i would go to dicks and try out all the one's that work for your budget, but i wouldn't stop there.  i would also look at places like the pga superstore, edwin watts, golfsmith, play it again sports etc.  dicks will have a decent selection of clubs, but you will be able to try out a lot more, if you go somewhere like the pga superstore.  i would highly encourage you to find a store that will let you demo a few clubs.  hitting off a mat in the store doesn't give you a realistic feel of what the shots off grass will feel like.  

make sure you find the clubs that suit you best, so you don't have to go back and spend more money to find the right set.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 2, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i've never hit the hagens, but i would look at all sets that are within your price range.  i know when i was looking to get a set, i had my eye on some titleist clubs.  i went to edwin watts and they let me take a few clubs with me from a couple different sets, which were the titleist, ping, cleveland and taylor made.  after hitting all the clubs, i actually liked the titleist least.  point being, don't get to fixated on thinking you are going to settle on a particular set, because you might not like them at all.
> 
> what is your price range?  i would go to dicks and try out all the one's that work for your budget, but i wouldn't stop there.  i would also look at places like the pga superstore, edwin watts, golfsmith, play it again sports etc.  dicks will have a decent selection of clubs, but you will be able to try out a lot more, if you go somewhere like the pga superstore.  i would highly encourage you to find a store that will let you demo a few clubs.  hitting off a mat in the store doesn't give you a realistic feel of what the shots off grass will feel like.
> 
> make sure you find the clubs that suit you best, so you don't have to go back and spend more money to find the right set.



well not really sure on the price range..the boss (wife) will determine that!!LOL..but the Hagens are 200 bucks..but i might be able to go up to 400?? but then i have to buy a bag and maybe some shoes?? I dont have any of those superstores near me..would be nice but im going to play friday and sunday hopefully so i kind of need to get them today!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> well not really sure on the price range..the boss (wife) will determine that!!LOL..but the Hagens are 200 bucks..but i might be able to go up to 400?? but then i have to buy a bag and maybe some shoes?? I dont have any of those superstores near me..would be nice but im going to play friday and sunday hopefully so i kind of need to get them today!!



i would also look at the nike's and adams, they seem to be close to your price range.  if you could find someplace that sells used clubs, that will allow you to move up to a little nicer set, while still staying in your price range. you can get a bag for about $50 and shoes pretty cheap at dicks.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd really like to play a couple of rounds with the Wilson fatshafted clubs. Probably way out of date today...


----------



## tylerhortman (Jul 6, 2009)

ping i2's for sure... my main set is ping i'2s and i LOVE them.. im a 76-79 score golfer and i love these

with woods i would go with titleist or cleveland

and any extra wedges go with cleveland


----------



## TRC (Jul 6, 2009)

Get clubs that are fitted to you. No different than making sure your draw length on your bow is correct. Most don't understand how important this is but it is a must to have clubs that fit you if you want to improve. You could even buy a dirt cheap set, take them to a shop and have new shafts put in to match your setup for not a lot of $.

Tom


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 6, 2009)

well guys i went and got my clubs thursday!!
I ended up going with the Adams Ovation set.
I ended up shooting 10 stroked better than i did 5 days before!! Dont know if it was all because of the clubs but man i love them so far.  Any of ya'll know how good this set is?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> well guys i went and got my clubs thursday!!
> I ended up going with the Adams Ovation set.
> I ended up shooting 10 stroked better than i did 5 days before!! Dont know if it was all because of the clubs but man i love them so far.  Any of ya'll know how good this set is?



adams makes some good clubs and you probably hear less about their irons, because of how well known they are for their hybrids.  10 strokes better your first round is great.  you have to love instant gratification.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 6, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> adams makes some good clubs and you probably hear less about their irons, because of how well known they are for their hybrids.  10 strokes better your first round is great.  you have to love instant gratification.




thanks bud..i had said in an earlier post that i hit a 59..well i was mistaken..it was a 61..so i went back to the same place and shot a 54 on the first nine (played the same 9 twice) and then the second round a 51..that is awesome for me..now if i can just quit slicing all my drives off the tee to the right..got any tips for that?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> thanks bud..i had said in an earlier post that i hit a 59..well i was mistaken..it was a 61..so i went back to the same place and shot a 54 on the first nine (played the same 9 twice) and then the second round a 51..that is awesome for me..now if i can just quit slicing all my drives off the tee to the right..got any tips for that?



Keep the left arm straight until after you've hit the ball.  

Make sure your feet, shoulders, waist are all in alignment (ie pointed at the target).

You're slicing because you're putting outside in spin on the ball.  Try hitting the inside half of the ball when you swing.  This will cause inside out spin and cause a draw or hook.

Good luck.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 6, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> ..now if i can just quit slicing all my drives off the tee to the right..got any tips for that?



Aim further left.......


All serious here.  Get a lesson focusing on the basic swing.  It will get you off on the right foot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> You're slicing because you're putting outside in spin on the ball.  Try hitting the inside half of the ball when you swing.



yep


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 6, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Aim further left........



Funny thing is that is what most people do and it will only cause the slice to get worse.

Your feet pointed way left.  Your waste and shoulders still lined up at the target.

Golf is a dificult game to master, but really, it is like anything else mechanically.  Square up everything at the point of impact and you'll be good to go.  That is what gets most people in trouble, they're not square to the target at set-up...they're not square to the target at impact.

That and keeping the head still.  You've got the ball sitting on a tee.  Don't go moving your head and make the ball a moving target


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 6, 2009)

Regarding golf clubs, my advise is don't buy any. Rather by yourself a new gun or flyrod instead.  Stay away from golf.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny thing is that is what most people do and it will only cause the slice to get worse.
> 
> Your feet pointed way left.  Your waste and shoulders still lined up at the target.



very true.  if your shoulders are lined up left, that is going to determine your swing path and you will continue to cut across the ball.


----------



## TRC (Jul 6, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> Regarding golf clubs, my advise is don't buy any. Rather by yourself a new gun or flyrod instead.  Stay away from golf.



The problem (or irony) with golf is that the better you become the more frustrating it becomes.

Tom


----------



## Rangerboats (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are slicing you can also try to slide your right foot back just a little, its what they call closing your stance. It will help you swing more from the inside-out. A lot of time a slice is caused from coming from the outside-in with the club face open causing you to cut accross the ball. You can too also try picking you a spot a couple of feet out in front of where you have the ball teed and make sure you swing out through the ball on the line you have picked!! Like everyone else said if you are real serious about learning find you a good club pro that you can get lessons from, I was once in the golf business and it takes a lot and I mean a lot of practice to get good!! I would spend a lot of time on driving ranges learning the swing and not playing as much to start so you can get a better feel of things!! hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## kevina (Jul 8, 2009)

I played this past Monday and used a friends set of Callaway X20's and man I loved them. This set had the stiff graphite shafts and the ball exploded off of the club with a very controlled swing. No need to try and crank down with these irons. 

For as much as I play, I cannot justify spending that kind of $$$$$ on a set of irons, but it is very tempting. 

I also hit the Callaway X22's and liked the X20's better. The X22's had steal shafts and that may have been the difference.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 8, 2009)

There are couple of sets of Cleveland TA-6 on ebay for under $200 in good condition. Great clubs for any golfer.


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> I played this past Monday and used a friends set of Callaway X20's and man I loved them. This set had the stiff graphite shafts and the ball exploded off of the club with a very controlled swing. No need to try and crank down with these irons.
> 
> For as much as I play, I cannot justify spending that kind of $$$$$ on a set of irons, but it is very tempting.
> 
> I also hit the Callaway X22's and liked the X20's better. The X22's had steal shafts and that may have been the difference.



I found and purchased a nice used set of Callaway X16 irons 3-pw with stiff graphite shafts from "Play It again sports" and played with them last weekend and loved them. The irons were marked down from $299 to $199 and well worth it. I was hitting an old set of Lynx, and there is no comparison with the new technology. A couple more rounds and I will be able to hang with Proside


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> A couple more rounds and I will be able to hang with Proside



is that a good thing?


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> is that a good thing?



On the golf course it is, but on here or in a public setting.........

JK Jimbo!


----------

